
Sneak Peek at Skype for iPhone, Available Tuesday - chaostheory
http://www.pcworld.com/article/162179/sneak_peek_at_skype_for_iphone_available_tuesday.html
======
catone
Skype for the iPhone sounds great -- I'd love to be able to easily make free
calls over wifi using my Skype Out account (the current Skype-enabled apps
like TruPhone fall short, imho).

But, and correct me if I'm wrong, without background processes Skype for the
iPhone can't take _incoming_ calls unless it is running. Which means that it
will never be able to completely replace my ATT minutes for calling while
connected to wifi. It would be amazing to take calls via my iPhone on my Skype
In number, but it's not feasible (no possible?) to have to keep the app open
and active all the time to do it.

Not Skype's fault, but a major problem with the iPhone, in my opinion.

~~~
mikeyur
It would never be able to take incoming calls while out anyways because I
assume using it over 3G is disabled.

One way they could get around this though is to do something Grand Central-
esque where the calls get forwarded through a number skype owns and then to
your phone number (though, this still uses minutes and defeats the purpose a
bit).

~~~
catone
But it could take incoming calls via wifi. 3G would be required only if you
needed ~100% connectivity. In a wifi-only Skype app on an iPhone that
supported background processes, it could auto connect to wifi networks
whenever available and take incoming calls via Skype In... when there isn't
wifi available it would be akin to the way your phone can't take calls when
you have no service.

Anyway, according to the PC World article, Skype for the G1 works over 3G... I
suppose that'd be an ATT vs. T-Mobile issue, though.

------
pieter
I just downloaded and installed it. It's looking good so far. Nice to be able
to just sign in directly to Skype. Can't use the voice function over 3G of
course.

I don't really have anyone to call at this time of the day, but calling the
echo service seems to work fine.

It crashed after my first call though :(. Still some work to do!

~~~
seren6ipity
I don't see it in app store. How did you download?

~~~
elidourado
It is already available in some localized app stores, but not at the US store
yet.

~~~
pieter
Yes. Here's a link that worked for me:

[http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftwa...](http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=304878510&mt=8)

I couldn't find it in the app store, but the link worked fine

~~~
elidourado
That didn't work for me (US store).

~~~
pieter
No, you have to wait until midnight in your timezone.

------
janulrich
It's about time Skype developed this app for the iPhone and iTouch. I hope the
connection stability will be better then Fring, etc

------
param
This is one application I would easily pay for on the iPhone, especially given
that I use skype's paid subscriptions already. I wonder why they chose to make
it available for free download.

~~~
param
Don't know why this was down modded, so I waited 5 days, and I was proven
right - 2m+ downloads in the first few days - so I am sure skype gave away a
genuine revenue opportunity.

